

Army Orders Bases to Stop Blocking Twitter, Facebook, Flickr - CaptainMorgan
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/06/army-orders-bases-stop-blocking-twitter-facebook-flickr/

======
steve_mobs
sounds like a good idea it will prevent a lot of those military suicides that
have been happening, but the main threat to this is releasing sensitive
information that might endanger soilders in the field. But we aren't dealing
with a technologically sophisticated enemy in the middle east so i don't think
that will be a problem.

~~~
bingaman_
People are killing themselves because they can't get on Twitter? Or is it
because of post-traumatic stress disorder and a lack of support or
understanding once they get home?

@GI_Joe Don't do it, man!

